# Briggs & Stratton 17.0 HP Intek



## dmcadams (Sep 4, 2010)

A friend and I are both having the same problem with our mowers which have Briggs & Stratton 17 hp Intek engines. The starter will not turn over the engine. Take out the plug and the engine turned fine. We have tried new starters but there is no difference. We have Tried energizing the starter directly from a fully charged battery but have the same problem. Any ideas?
Dave


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you guys ever adjusted the valves? Sounds like the vales are out of adjustment:

Here is a video on how to do it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/IFIXIT4U#p/u/3/hGkn0jR9RJM

Keep us posted.

BG


----------



## dmcadams (Sep 4, 2010)

That is my mission for today, I am also going to check the opperation of the compression release device. Thanks the vedio was great. I will let you know how I make out.

Dave


----------



## dmcadams (Sep 4, 2010)

Checked the valve clearence and reset to specs. Still have the same problem. Did check to see if there was valve spring tension as the engine passed TDC but it remained at .004. My guess is that the compression release device is not working. I plan to pull the engine in the morning. Any thoughts.
Dave


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please keep us informed.

BG


----------



## dmcadams (Sep 4, 2010)

Opened the engine and found the compression release mechanism in pieces. Have ordered new cam shaft. Can't wait to see what this thing looks like not in peices and how it works.
Dave


----------



## dmcadams (Sep 4, 2010)

Took a while to get all the parts. New Cam, gaskets and seals. Installation was streight forward. Did strip a thread on the bolt that had the sealer on it and didn't realize it until the engine was almost back together. Had to take it apart again, but with a helacoil (sp?), I was quickly back in business. Runs great. Hope this helps someone else.
Thanks for the support,
Dave


----------

